

Automatic statistician - Djabbz
http://www.automaticstatistician.com/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=automatic+statistician#!/story/for...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=automatic+statistician#!/story/forever/0/automatic%20statistician)

